# Enable Bidirectional Support



## CoreyS (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello,
I'm using windows XP PRO on a network with Trend Micros as the antivirus. I can not enable bidirectional support in printers under ports. It is grayed out. I tried changing the settings in the CMOS, but to no avail. All the computers on the network are this way. We have windows 2003 server. We are installing a Zebra 2746e. This is a Dell Dimension 2.5. I could really use some help.

Thanks,
Corey


----------



## rolandk10 (Oct 17, 2005)

Have you tried downloading the latest drivers? Many times the print driver will enable the bidirectional support automatically.


----------

